# Celebrities with Tods bags and accessories!



## Megs

This thread is for pictures of celebrities carrying Tods handbags and accessories!


----------



## sdkitty




----------



## sdkitty




----------



## sdkitty

naomi watts


----------



## sdkitty

Naomi Watts with Peggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bag


----------



## dierregi

sdkitty said:


> cooldesignerhandbags.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/katehudson.jpg


 
Who's the woman with - weird - blue/greenish hair?


----------



## dierregi

Some more: Jessica Alba with one of my favourites (the red D-bag), Kate Winslet (again), Diane Kruger with the new D-bag


----------



## dierregi

Gwyneth, not surprisingly...


----------



## dierregi

More Gwyneth, Julia Roberts, Cameron Diaz and Renee Zellweger


----------



## dierregi

Jessica Alba must be a real fan (also with new D-bag and a bauletto) and Rachel Bilson with a Goa


----------



## dierregi

Halle Berry, Patrick Dempsey and unknown woman - looking good with her G-bag


----------



## sdkitty

that's kate hudson...horrible photo


dierregi said:


> Who's the woman with - weird - blue/greenish hair?


----------



## sdkitty

Julia Roberts


----------



## sdkitty

Halle Berry


----------



## kat4

sdkitty said:


> that's kate hudson...horrible photo


I think that's a picture from the movie 'Bride Wars', hence the blueish hair.

I seriously love her bag though!!!


----------



## dierregi

More Hudson with T-bag, Zeta-Jones witha a Capucine Pochette and Lady D. with -allegedly - the D-bag


----------



## kat4

Aww, thanks for posting the Diana pic. She kinda inspired my initial crush with Tod's when I saw her carrying the D Bag. Such great style!

P.S. Are we allowed to comment or is this pic-only? 
Thanks!


----------



## Megs

Diane Kruger...


----------



## Megs

Kate Winslet with Tod&#8217;s Took Sacca Hobo


----------



## Megs

Penelope Cruz *Tod&#8217;s Capucine Pochette*


----------



## Megs

Liz Hurley Tod's Carey Media


----------



## Megs

Kate Hudson in Raising Helen with Tod's


----------



## Megs

*Rebecca Romijn* was caught sporting a Tod&#8217;s Happy Traccolina


----------



## swan1

Megs said:


> Diane Kruger...
> 
> bagthatstyle.com/gallery/diane-kruger-tods-d-bag/diane-kruger-2.jpg
> bagthatstyle.com/gallery/diane-kruger-tods-d-bag/diane-kruger-3.jpg



Isn't this the new fall D-bag??!! Wow!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Cameron and her Pashmy Messenger





Tods Benjii, Jessica Alba?


----------



## Cheryl24

*Leighton Meester*


----------



## Maedi

Is Leighton's bag a new D-bag? It has the long shoulder strap like the very first D-bag. Then the D-bags from recent years did away with the shoulder strap.


----------



## swan1

Maedi said:


> Is Leighton's bag a new D-bag? It has the long shoulder strap like the very first D-bag. Then the D-bags from recent years did away with the shoulder strap.



Yes, based on comments from one of my SAs, I believe her bag is the new D-Styling Due Mancini, available in media and grande. Another new fall style is the D-Stylinghas a bit more of a bauletto shape. Also comes in two sizes.


----------



## Maedi

Thanks, Swan1. Those are both absolutely gorgeous. I love the bone colored one (I think it's the one Leighton is carrying) and the dark brown one. 
Great to know - thanks  again for the information.


----------



## gemibebe

Is the bauletto-shaped D-styling the one Diane Kruger was carrying?  Really like it!  Does anyone know what colors it comes in?  Thanks!


----------



## swan1

gemibebe said:


> Is the bauletto-shaped D-styling the one Diane Kruger was carrying?  Really like it!  Does anyone know what colors it comes in?  Thanks!



Gem, have started a new thread for these bags.


----------



## Lon_Manchester

Sienna Miller with T-Bag Media


----------



## sdkitty

I went to see the film The Ugly Truth this weekend.  Katherine Heigl was carrying what appeared to be a Tods Took bag similar to  the one Kate Winslet is carrying in this pic.  The bag was camel or tan leather.  She wore it with just about every outfit in the movie.  I can't find a pic.  Did anyone else see this movie?


Megs said:


> Kate Winslet with Tods Took Sacca Hobo


----------



## TDL

(You can't really see the entire bag on this shot but you know what it is.)


----------



## lightblue84

NICOLE KIDMAN


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's one more of Nicole with that bag, the Restyled D-Bag Bauletto


----------



## sugar_spun

sdkitty said:


> Halle Berry
> fashionrules.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/halleberrygbaglamar-29-09.jpg


 
Hi all, 
Need help in identifying the bag ..... 
Is this the G Easy Sacca bag that she is carrying in this pic? 

xx


----------



## sugar_spun

sdkitty said:


> Halle Berry
> fashionrules.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/halleberrygbaglamar-29-09.jpg


Hi all, 
Need help in identifying the bag ..... 
Is this the G Easy Sacca bag that she is carrying in this pic? 

xx


----------



## sdkitty

can't see the picture


----------



## sugar_spun

sdkitty said:


> can't see the picture


let's try this again ..... Is this bag the G-bag easy sacca? 

xx


----------



## LT bag lady

looks like a leather g-bag!


----------



## lightblue84

Princess caroline


----------



## guccisima

sugar_spun said:


> let's try this again ..... Is this bag the G-bag easy sacca?
> 
> xx



This is the G-bag sacca grande.
It is a leather bag and unfortunately it is much more expensive than the easy.


----------



## gingerale

Tods Upper Bag

pic from bagsnob


----------



## Moonlight

Madonna


http://splashnewsonline.celebuzz.com/2009/09/madonna-jesus-and-kaballah.html


----------



## lightblue84

FREIDA PINTO 

LOVE THIS COLOUR!!!!


----------



## kroquet

Love the whole look, boots, scarf, everything.    Looks great!


----------



## Kyung Hwa

dierregi said:


> Halle Berry, Patrick Dempsey and unknown woman - looking good with her G-bag



unknown woman is Freida Pinto?


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

dierregi said:


> Halle Berry, Patrick Dempsey and unknown woman - looking good with her G-bag


Don't know if anyone has said this before but - i think unknown woman is frieda pinto?


EDIT: didn't even read the post above me aha!


----------



## minababe

can someone tell me which tod's bag this one is that heidi klum carry??


----------



## j9hirsch

Reese Witherspoon with a gorgeous black Upper bag!


----------



## klb4556

GoodGoneGirl said:


> Don't know if anyone has said this before but - i think unknown woman is frieda pinto?
> 
> 
> EDIT: didn't even read the post above me aha!




HAHA. Yea, I started laughing when I went through this because of everyone calling her " unknown woman" haha! " unknown women is frieda?!" lol, thanks for giving me a few laughs. When the very first picture of her was posted, I recognized it as her, so by the time I got to the last page with the HUGE picture of her and Dev, I was positive it was her. So yes, I agree fully, I'm sure " unknown women" is frieda pinto! She's very pretty and of course the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## dierregi

klb4556 said:


> HAHA. Yea, I started laughing when I went through this because of everyone calling her " unknown woman" haha! " unknown women is frieda?!" lol, thanks for giving me a few laughs. When the very first picture of her was posted, I recognized it as her, so by the time I got to the last page with the HUGE picture of her and Dev, I was positive it was her. So yes, I agree fully, I'm sure " unknown women" is frieda pinto! She's very pretty and of course the bag is gorgeous!


 
HaHaHa, so funny..... How could I possibly not have recognised the world famous, biggest star of them all - Frieda Pinto - Of course she is so famous, only somebody living on the moon would not recognise her face... let me remember ... she was in one movie I saw some years ago and that's it. It's really incredible that I forgot her face... 

Or maybe forum members should remember that lots of people who are huge celebrities in the US are completely unknown in Europe (and viceversa....) and also that some forum members have other things to do besides keeping tracks of every starlet in her twenties, famous for being famous or for having been in one movie....


----------



## minababe

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's one more of Nicole with that bag, the Restyled D-Bag Bauletto



how much does nicole's bag costs?


----------



## jburgh

minababe said:


> how much does nicole's bag costs?



You might want to look on the TODs website.


----------



## delicateadjust

sdkitty said:


> Julia Robertsfashionrules.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/julia-roberts-visits-late-show.jpg


 Wonderful design


----------



## badwithnames

LOVE gwyneth's purple one! (sorry I don't know the model... newbie )


----------



## Nankali

sdkitty said:


> Julia Robertsfashionrules.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/julia-roberts-visits-late-show.jpg



Hi all!! Can anyone ID Julia's bag's color? It is a leather G-bag but what color is it?? Halle Berry is carrying the same bag (and color) in the picture with her child. Love the light beige, almost nude color and I will try to find it somewhere (hopefully it is still available at Tod's) TIA!!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes


----------



## karo

Jessica Alba


----------



## Maedi

Oh, I want that bag! It is stunning!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Halle Berry with an Ivy...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Diane Kruger...D-Bag...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Jessica Biel...D-Bag Bauletto...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Camille Belle with Sacca Lampo Oblique shoulder bag...


----------



## Maedi

*Luv2Shop* - thank you for posting those. I love them all!


----------



## pursemama

I was being such a good girl until I saw the new D-Bag Bauletto at Saks.  It is absolutely gorgeous IRL....had to have it!  Finally!...got a Tod in my handbag collection.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

^^ Congrats! What color did you buy?


----------



## pursemama

Luv2Shop1 said:


> ^^ Congrats! What color did you buy?


 

Hi Luv2Shop, I got the beige/brown bag that Nicole Kidman is carrying. It cost me a pretty penny but, I love it so much!  Nicole with the Restyled D-Bag Bauletto.






is bag!


----------



## DisCo

Demi Moore with the D-Styling Baulette Medio


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Congrats! That's a beautiful bag!! Definitely one you will wear for years! 



pursemama said:


> Hi Luv2Shop, I got the beige/brown bag that Nicole Kidman is carrying. It cost me a pretty penny but, I love it so much!  Nicole with the Restyled D-Bag Bauletto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is bag!


----------



## luvpugz

Kate Middleton with her 'D' (Diana) bag. Love it!

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/04/26/article-1380502-0BC86A3200000578-620_306x778.jpg

Full article here about Tod's, Diana and Kate 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1380502/Royal-bride-Kate-Middletons-1-665-Tods-D-Bag-tote-named-Princess-Diana.html


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Katherine Heigl, Anne Hathaway, Frida Pinto. G-Bag.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Hillary Swank, Julianne Moore. D-Styling Bauletto.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

I have no idea who this is. D-Styling Bauletto.


----------



## gratefull

Kyung Hwa said:


> I have no idea who this is. D-Styling Bauletto.



That is Karisma Kapur.  At Tod's bag launch in Mumbai.
(December, 2010.)   

(Indian actress)  
Also spelled Kapoor


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cameron Diaz with 24H Grande Tote...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Anne Hathaway with d-bag bauletto satchel...


----------



## DisCo

Zoe Saldana w/ a D-styling Bauletto


----------



## DisCo

Bar Rafaeli


----------



## Kyung Hwa

DisCo said:


> Bar Rafaeli



I saw the orange/beige version of this bag a few weeks ago at the boutique! I totally wanted it until I saw the price


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Jessica Biel...Signature Collection...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Sarah Jessica Parker with 24H


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Anne again...and SJP again!


----------



## plumaplomb

karo said:


> Katie Holmes



What bag is this?


----------



## Melora

plumaplomb said:


> What bag is this?




I quote TPF-user Maedi:


Maedi said:


> The one Katie Holmes is wearing is called "Fashion Duo Manici Tote Media". I have it



 look here is a very beautiful picture of Maedi's bag.


----------



## rinna

love the d-bag too much, will buy it this year


----------



## Cari284

From Paris Fashion Week


----------



## PurseChick77

Cari284 said:


> From Paris Fashion Week



I adore this bag in this color!


----------



## jessicasstyle

Jessica Simpson


----------



## jessicasstyle

More Jessica Simpson


----------



## Maedi

There is a picture of Kelly Rutherford with a white D-bag in the Hermes forum (Stars and their Hermes). I am curious which size D-bag she is carrying if anybody could help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett credit: justjared


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Jessica Alba...Miky bag...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Tod's Medium Envelope Clutch:


----------



## Picard

More.... Jessica Alba with Miky bag

http://s02.imageupper.com/1/7/L13459753112302159_4.jpg

http://s03.imageupper.com/1/9/V13459755822308362_7.jpg


----------



## iixbrianxii

bobobob said:


> Cate Blanchett credit: justjared



that color!


----------



## Masuko

iixbrianxii said:


> that color!




Indeed, the color is absolutely stunning


----------



## Maedi

Jessica Alba is gorgeous and I love how she dresses and wears her Tod's bags.


----------



## BonBonz

Amy Adams with Tod's Miky bag (photo from Purseholic)


----------



## BonBonz

Nicole Kidman at airport on September 19 (source Eliot Press) with Tod's D-styling handbag.


----------



## Maedi

Thank you *BonBonz *for the great pictures. Love both NKs and AAs bag.


----------



## Picard

Scarlett Johansson, Tod's signature party 2nd October 2012


----------



## marceylove

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Jessica Biel...Signature Collection...


Does anyone know what size is Biel's Signature Tote?  Thank you so much


----------



## gingerwong

dierregi said:


> Who's the woman with - weird - blue/greenish hair?


Believe that is Kelly Osborne


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: zimbio


----------



## Picard

Jessica Biel, with Micky bag in green color (it seems the large size):


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Bérénice Marlohe


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Banks 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## Albertdisouza

dierregi said:


> Some more: Jessica Alba with one of my favourites (the red D-bag), Kate Winslet (again), Diane Kruger with the new D-bag



Jessica Alba is one of my favourite celebrities and happens to my favourite style icon. I am always impressed with how every season she is always one of the first people to wear the nicest bags. She might be having an insane collection of bags.


----------



## steph22

Zosia Mamet 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## fwilliams119486

dierregi said:


> Gwyneth, not surprisingly...


 The color is is sooooo rich.  I hope it's available in the Fall collection.


----------



## steph22

Kate Middleton


----------



## bobobob

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## bobobob

Sandra Bullock zimbio


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## annaneo

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Cameron Diaz with 24H Grande Tote...


nice bag


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Carina Lau


----------



## bobobob

Mila Klunis


----------



## mariadeburton

Princess Diana


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift


----------



## grapeloh

Hi guys

I owned a Tod's Pashmy Sacca Hobo Media in Dark brown. i recently realized that the color has changed to greenish. The leather still in good condition, only the nylon has changed color. Honestly i seldom use this bag. Probably have used it less than 5 times. I bought it in 2010, if i can remember correctly.

Do you guys think i can get it exchanged? Anyone has this problem before?

Appreciate your reply.


----------



## Picard

Jessica Biel with his Large Micky 
http://s24.postimg.org/o1f2r1xl1/article_0_1_C0390_FB00000578_807_634x831.jpg


----------



## ujili

Celebs with Tod's Sella Bag!

Hyun Lee is the first, a asian model.

Miranda Kerr is the second.

Karolina Kurkova is the third.

Kathy Chow is the fourth!


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Maggie Gyllenhaal and Alessandra Facchinetti


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## BagaddictAmy

dierregi said:


> Gwyneth, not surprisingly...


gorgeous color..


----------



## bobobob

Uma Thurman


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## Melora

bobobob said:


> Uma Thurman


 I can understand Uma Thurman. The original leather strap is really much too thin for such a huge bag.


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## Luxchic77

Kathy Chow (Hong Kong model & TV presenter)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: Her Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kathy Chow (HK model & TV presenter)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kathy Chow ( HK model & TV presenter) with Tod's Sella bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## Luxchic77

Kathy Chow with Tods D-cube bowler bag, Instagram


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## ayumiken

Taylor with cute tod...... color is yummy


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## rosewang924

Kate Bosworth, Tods Sella bag, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

January Jones, Tods Flower bag, Instagram


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kate Middleton


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## Jbr12

Kate Middleton: http://http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3456584/Dressing-like-Duchess-means-pushing-price-tag-Kate-s-duty-look-worth-3-028-not-including-5p-shopping-bag.html


----------



## steph22

Yasmin Le Bon


----------



## miriammarquez

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Sharlely Lilly Kerssenberg


----------



## AdamDevis

first time I heard about this brand, is to try to buy


----------



## steph22

Alice Taglioni


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Atikah_0711

Krystal Jung
View media item 1137View media item 1138


----------



## steph22

Jourdann Dunn and Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Keira Chaplin


----------



## steph22

Jessica Joffe


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Xenia Tchoumitcheva


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Lilly Becker


----------



## GoodguySystyle

sdkitty said:


> naomi watts


She is rocking it!


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## Yes!Please!

sdkitty said:


> Naomi Watts with Peggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag


What is the name of those bag??


----------



## sdkitty

Yes!Please! said:


> What is the name of those bag??


that's a Peggy bag.  Older style.  I used to have one.


----------



## Yes!Please!

sdkitty said:


> that's a Peggy bag.  Older style.  I used to have one.


Thank You! I really like it! I must find one!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Yes!Please! said:


> Thank You! I really like it! I must find one!!!


GL
it's an older bag....maybe ebay.  there's one on there now but light color and not in like-new condition


----------



## Yes!Please!

sdkitty said:


> GL
> it's an older bag....maybe ebay.  there's one on there now but light color and not in like-new condition


Thank you!  I'll keep looking!!


----------



## sdkitty

Yes!Please! said:


> Thank you!  I'll keep looking!!


one thing fyi.....the leather on this bag is kinda stiff....durable but I prefer softer more pliable leather......great Tod's quality if you like it


----------



## Yes!Please!

sdkitty said:


> one thing fyi.....the leather on this bag is kinda stiff....durable but I prefer softer more pliable leather......great Tod's quality if you like it


Appreciate the insight!


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## sdkitty

steph22 said:


> Katie Holmes
> 
> View attachment 4049623


Love tods bags but this one looks a bit small in proportion to her body.  And she's looking pretty rough here.


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## sdkitty

nice to see some activity on the Tods subforum


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chophra


----------



## steph22

Xenia Tchoumitcheva


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Heart Evangelista zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Jung Eun-chae  zimbio


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Isabeli Fontana


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Park Min-young


----------



## steph22

Carolyn Murphy


----------



## smithmary01

It's very nice information


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## sdkitty

steph22 said:


> Olivia Culpo
> View attachment 4859539


bag is too small for me but love the puppy


----------



## NewBeeUn

Angelica Cheung with limited edition MrBags x Tod’s in Walnut


----------



## NewBeeUn

T Timeless 



T Timeless crossbody mini entire fit is lCara Berry




Holly bag




Liu Shi Shi entire fit is Tod’s Kate boot frangia croc exclusive to Asia


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## songan

Seo Ye Ji (서예지), South Korean actress
_Tod’s Handbag in Python Mini Black, £3250

_


----------



## songan

Selina Ren (任家萱), Taiwanese ex-pop idol (S.H.E.), TV hostess and actress:


^ Tods Small D Styling Bag in Bright Red
   Tods Leather Knee High Boots in Chestnut
   Tods Ready to Wear Cotton Blend Trench Coat (sold out)


----------



## songan

Cecelia (Liu Shi Shi) is brand ambassador for Tods in China.


----------



## songan

SHENYANG, CHINA - APRIL 7, 2021
LIU SHI SHI (刘诗诗) ATTENDS TODS PROMOTIONAL EVENT





^ TODS Pumps in White Leather
MOD: XXW09D0EC80MIDB015 
$845



^ TODS Crossbody Timeless Micro
MOD: XBWTSPCS000PYW7P90 
$1395



^Chanel Rouge Allure Camilla Lipstick
Chanel Hair Accessory


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

*Liu Shi Shi* wears a red Tods Crossbody bag with her Chanel blouse and Celine midi skirt.


----------



## songan

In Vincenzo episode 19, actress Jeon Yeo Bin (전여빈) wears a jacket ($1,495) and striped poplin shirt ($745) by Tods.


----------



## songan

Joy from Red Velvet wears Autumn 2021 Tods from head-to-toe.


----------



## songan

In episode 16 of Mine, actress Lee Bo Young (이보영) wears a head-to-toe Tod's outfit, featuring the brand’s suede jacket, matching vest and long skirt, and finally, a mini leather crossbody bag. 




_Suede Jacket_
_Vest_
_Long Skirt_
_Leather Crossbody Bag Mini _


----------



## songan

*Maggie Jiang* / Jiang Shuying (江疏影) wears Tods T-shirt and silver Tods handbag to the airport.


----------



## songan

Actress *Jiang Shuying *(江疏影) wears Tods to attend Tods fashion show.
I love that belt!


----------



## songan

Actress *Liu ShiShi *(刘诗诗) for Tods 2021-2022:

给你推荐一条微博


			Sina Visitor System


----------



## songan

*Jessica Wang* - Chinese-American social media queen and entrepreneur


----------



## songan

*Crown Princess Mary of Denmark* accessorized her Zimmermann outfit with Tods wedge pumps.


----------



## songan

MILAN FASHION WEEK - Tods Fall/Winter 2021 Collection

Gigi Hadid


SOURCE: IGstories


----------



## songan

Korean actress Kim Go-Eun (김고은) carried TOD'S Crossbody Bag in Leather (Sold Out) in Yumi's Cells episode 5.


----------



## songan

Actress Qiao Xin (乔欣), otherwise known as Bridgette Qiao, wears full-on Tods.


SOURCE: Sina Weibo blog


----------



## songan

Victoria McGrath



#MFW Milan Fashion Week 2021
SOURCE: IGstories@inthefrow


----------



## songan

Actress Jung Ho-yeon (정호연) of Squid Game wore Tods leather top and Tods trousers for a Cosmopolitan magazine editorial.


----------



## fsadeli

Kim Go Eun on the Kdrama "Yumi's Cell". Love this bag!


----------



## songan

Xu Jiaqi (许佳琪) is a singer, dancer, actress, and commercial model.


----------



## songan

Unaging Queen of C-pop Sammi Cheng, otherwise known as 鄭秀文 (Cheng Sau-Man), is the Gwen Steffani of Hong Kong:


----------



## songan

Former K-pop star Nana (나나) acted as the main female protagonist Oh Joo In in the k-drama Oh My Landlord (오! 주인님). This is a romantic-comedy about a screenwriter and an actress who are bad at managing relationships.

In episode 13, Nana rocked a deconstructed jacket from Tod’s and paperbag waist shorts by 3.1 Phillip Lim. She also got the mini Pingo bag from Find Kapoor to complete her chic look.


_Deconstructed Jacket <----- TODS_
_Paperbag Waist Shorts_
_Mini Pingo Bag_


----------



## songan

Kim Go Eun (김고은) acts in Yumi's Cells ( 유미의 세포들 ) episode 8. This classy outfit highlights her Nonlocal front collar wrap blouse, her Pandora.Fit #Basic pants, and Tod’s Oboe shoulder bag. 

_Front Collar Wrap Blouse_
_#Basic [Straight.Fit] Basic PF525.pdf_
_Oboe Shoulder Bag <----- TODS_
The story frequently switches setting between Yumi’s real life and inside her mind where ‘ells represent each of her emotions and drives. Her love cells are in state of coma after a failed relationship. The series will trace her growth and change as her brain cells wake up the love cells._

_


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

Selena Gomez


Tod’s Peacoat
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Hong Kong singer and actress Kelly Chen (陳慧琳):


SOURCE: IG@kellychenwailam


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Model Iris Mittenaere


----------



## poleneceline

G-IDLE MIYEON


----------



## poleneceline

XIAO ZHAN, Brand Ambassador for Tods and Megastar in China


----------



## poleneceline

Red Velvet Joy, a Tod's Ambassador


----------



## poleneceline

Red Velvet Joy


----------



## poleneceline

Red Velvet Joy


----------



## poleneceline

Xiao Zhan


----------



## poleneceline

Turns out it's Xiao Zhan X Tod's special collection


----------



## poleneceline

Xiao Zhan


----------



## poleneceline

Xiao Zhan


----------



## poleneceline

More detail on the Xiao Zhan Items


----------



## poleneceline

Xiao Zhan


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Valentina Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Judge Judy


----------

